# FoMoCo1



## Fish

Welcome this guy, he has sent me many questions on e-bay, and I can tell he needs to be here, so I invited him....

He was asking about the morphing of Stihl models from 0 series, to the ms series. And many other saws as well....

He has many questions, so be nice....


----------



## edisto

Fish said:


> Welcome this guy, he has sent me many questions on e-bay, and I can tell he needs to be here, so I invited him....
> 
> He was asking about the morphing of Stihl models from 0 series, to the ms series. And many other saws as well....
> 
> He has many questions, so be nice....


 
But mooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Fish

No, seriously, I invite guys here weekly from my e-bay escapades, they pose many. many questions, so make him welcome!


----------



## MechanicMatt

How bad could he be? He likes FORDs! First On Race Day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

MechanicMatt said:


> How bad could he be? He likes FORDs! First On Race Day!



*Found On Road Dead.*


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer

67L36Driver said:


> *Found On Road Dead.*


 
Finest Off Road Driving


----------



## FoMoCo1

MechanicMatt said:


> How bad could he be? He likes FORDs! First On Race Day!


 
That's right, I find myself working on many GM's at my home shop and the thing is, I bring a lot of them in on a Ford Rollback. Hi fellers!


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer

FoMoCo1 said:


> That's right, I find myself working on many GM's at my home shop and the thing is, I bring a lot of them in on a Ford Rollback. Hi fellers!


 
Welcome!! Join the party.


----------



## tlandrum

he cant be all bad he's from tn, but the ford thing is strike 1


----------



## Guido Salvage

67L36Driver said:


> *Found On Road Dead.*



Fix Or Repair Daily.


----------



## bobt

FoMoCo1 said:


> That's right, I find myself working on many GM's at my home shop and the thing is, I bring a lot of them in on a Ford Rollback. Hi fellers!


 
A big welcome to you!

These guys are really "special"..........Haha! Some nuts,,,,,some hard asses,,,,,but all very good eggs who know all about most any chainsaw. Besides that, they like to help out with problems.

Great archive that you can access using the "search" function.

Bob


----------



## FoMoCo1

tlandrum2002 said:


> he cant be all bad he's from tn, but the ford thing is strike 1


 
Well alright, I do have pictures of GM & Chrysler vehicles, somewhere??? That has to count for sump'n!


----------



## FoMoCo1

bobt said:


> A big welcome to you!
> 
> These guys are really "special"..........Haha! Some nuts,,,,,some hard asses,,,,,but all very good eggs who know all about most any chainsaw. Besides that, they like to help out with problems.
> 
> Great archive that you can access using the "search" function.
> 
> Bob


 
I figured that. It's all in fun and obtaining knowledge is the way I view it!

Thanks Bob.


----------



## MechanicMatt

I work at a GM dealership. Wife drives a FORD Explorer, Me I drive FORD Mustang. I won't lie though I also own a little s10, its my $200 beater.


----------



## k5alive

theyre usually Found Off Road Dead


----------



## FoMoCo1

MechanicMatt said:


> I work at a GM dealership. Wife drives a FORD Explorer, Me I drive FORD Mustang. I won't lie though I also own a little s10, its my $200 beater.


 
GM makes a decent vehicle. Hell, anymore the big 3 are real close to being the same engine designs.


----------



## Sawchips

bobt said:


> A big welcome to you!
> 
> These guys are really "special"..........Haha! Some nuts,,,,,some hard asses,,,,,but all very good eggs who know all about most any chainsaw. Besides that, they like to help out with problems.
> 
> Great archive that you can access using the "search" function.
> 
> Bob


 
+1
I'm new to this group and what Bob says is true.....Great bunch here!!


----------



## FoMoCo1

Sawchips said:


> +1
> I'm new to this group and what Bob says is true.....Great bunch here!!


 
Hey Sawchips. Yeah, I'm gathering that. If I didn't catch some kinda hell for being a Ford technician from a GM or Chrysler fan I would feel like I was on the wrong site! lol.


----------



## RandyMac

Friends don't let friends drive chevys.


----------



## MechanicMatt

RandyMac, nice ranchero I like the falcon based ones the most. Tried to rep ya for that sweet car-truck but I gotta spread the love first. 289, 302?? 260? 200 170?? which one please don't say 170.


----------



## FoMoCo1

*Friends don't let friends drive or own Chevy's*



RandyMac said:


> Friends don't let friends drive chevys.


 
Very sweet, not to mention very rare.


----------



## Kenskip1

I have bee a Ford owner all my wife.Yes her to.Ken

Fought over Rebuilt Dodge


----------



## Photog95

Being an auto tech at a used car dealer I get stuck working on everything and anything. I have always been a Ferd man until I got this job. I will say that I have to work on a lot less Fords but when I do I #####, complain, and usually throw thing. I much prefer working on GM, not to mention the parts ar usually much cheaper.

You can forget about any unAmerican brand. I refuse to work on any of them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

F#####g! Oaky's really dig em! Welcome to the site man!


----------



## baroil92

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Finest Off Road Driving


 
Do they still make the other brands?


----------



## RandyMac

MechanicMatt said:


> RandyMac, nice ranchero I like the falcon based ones the most. Tried to rep ya for that sweet car-truck but I gotta spread the love first. 289, 302?? 260? 200 170?? which one please don't say 170.


 
Never fear, seven main 200 in-line, "green dot" C4.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Not that it would Randy, but if it ever failed you could throw a mac kart engine in it!


----------



## z71mike

I know it's not Ford-related, but the funniest one I ever heard was:

MOPAR - Move Over People Are Racing

Hahahahahaha Not that I have anything against Dodge but man was that funny. And it was a Jeep guy who told me it!


----------



## Booshcat

This Is Ford Country.......

At night you can hear the chevy's rust.


----------



## Arrowhead

RandyMac said:


> Friends don't let friends drive chevys.


 
Or yellow station wagons... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Arrowhead said:


> Or yellow station wagons... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish

OK, a bunch of Ford guys. I have a 98 Contour SE 24 valve etc. with a broke timing belt, is the engine wrecked?


----------



## FoMoCo1

Fish said:


> OK, a bunch of Ford guys. I have a 98 Contour SE 24 valve etc. with a broke timing belt, is the engine wrecked?


 
I believe the '98 model is going to be a 2.0 with dual OHC of course for the 24 valve setup and if that is what it is then it will be a (non-interference) engine. Pistons want travel far enough to contact the valves at any rpms. Idling,highway speeds etc.


----------



## deye223

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Finest Off Road Driving


 
fix or repair daily


oops already said post 10


----------



## Photog95

With all due respect, you may want to cut your losses now. The Ford Contour, Mercury Mistake, and Cougar are plagued with problems that get expensive real fast.


----------



## rob066

Ford backwards. Diver Returned On Foot


----------



## sachsmo

"Fuching old rebuilt Dodge"

And why would anyone want to be nice to a friend of Fish?????????


----------



## wsg

Fill Oil Reservoir Daily

Welcome! Some good fun/info found here everyday!


----------



## MacLaren

Farkin ole re-built dodge


----------



## Guido Salvage

RandyMac said:


> Friends don't let friends drive chevys.



Randy,

I know that you spent a bunch of money on the body and prep work as well as the paint on the Ranchero. I certainly hope that it wasn't so expensive that it caused you to now reside in the tent in the background.

For those of you contemplating a paint job, I did this '49 Studebaker fire truck for less than $100 with a roller.  In fact, half the cost was in a palm sander.


----------



## Chris J.

FoMoCo1, newbie rep sent. FYI/FWIW--Being associated with Fish might come back to bite you in the arse .

Nice ride, Randy, rep sent. I've always thought the old Rancheros were kewl!


----------



## sachsmo

Wow fish has some pull!!!!!!

Took me over 4 years to get my slashes. 6 posts, and he got a full house!!!!!!


----------



## Chris J.

sachsmo said:


> Wow fish has some pull!!!!!!
> 
> Took me over 4 years to get my slashes. 6 posts, and he got a full house!!!!!!



Pity rep given  .


----------



## FoMoCo1

FoMoCo1 said:


> I believe the '98 model is going to be a 2.0 with dual OHC of course for the 24 valve setup and if that is what it is then it will be a (non-interference) engine. Pistons want travel far enough to contact the valves at any rpms. Idling,highway speeds etc.


 
Disregard that last reply, after I got woke up and got my head out of my ### I realized what I said. That one wouldn't have a 2.0 Zetec series, it's a little hard to get a 24 valve setup in a 4 cylinder ya know. You have the V-6 2.5 more than likely in that model and that would still be a (non-interference) engine.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods

I notice that the FoMoCo1 handle wasn't taken already. Wonder why?

And shouldn't this be an 029 thread? 

Anyway, welcome aboard. Any friend of Fish is a, well....., 

Poge


----------



## Fish

sachsmo said:


> Wow fish has some pull!!!!!!
> 
> Took me over 4 years to get my slashes. 6 posts, and he got a full house!!!!!!


 
Huh? What are slashes?


----------



## crane

*HEY*.......90% of the Fords produced in the last decade *ARE* still on the road today!!



The other 10% made it home last night


----------



## GASoline71

Kewl thread Fishy... 

Welcome aboard FoMoCo1... 

Gary


----------



## Photog95

Yea....what are slashes?


----------



## sachsmo

Doo Dads?
AAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAA
AAAAAAA
111111111


Starbursts or whatever they used to call 'em. Oh yeah Novas.

I aint cryin' I earned my "slashes" (the good and the bad)


----------



## Fish

Oh, the big "As" then.



What about the amount of "Likes", is that the same?

Heck, they should make that one look like a penis, and the more likes, well......... Bigger?

Or like babboons, redder? 

{ sp/more red?}



.

That is pretty much the same concept, eh? Well maybe not....





Maybe more like votes for prom queen......... That would be more like the rep thing...


----------



## jpdocdave

I don't know how I missed this, but here's an official howdy.



Photog95 said:


> Being an auto tech at a used car dealer I get stuck working on everything and anything. I have always been a Ferd man until I got this job. I will say that I have to work on a lot less Fords but when I do I #####, complain, and usually throw thing. I much prefer working on GM, not to mention the parts ar usually much cheaper.
> 
> You can forget about any unAmerican brand. I refuse to work on any of them.


 
And I gotta agree here, I'm a tech, and shop manager now. I would own a Ford, if I didn't hate working on them. I'm a jeep guy anyway, but I own a chevy 1 ton to haul them around. Ford does some really stupid things when it comes to how they have to be repaired or serviced.


----------



## shane438

I think I know you, where in Tn are you?


----------



## Mastermind

shane438 said:


> I think I know you, where in Tn are you?


 
I'm in Fentress Co. Do ya know me too.


----------



## Photog95

jpdocdave said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but here's an official howdy.
> 
> 
> 
> And I gotta agree here, I'm a tech, and shop manager now. I would own a Ford, if I didn't hate working on them. I'm a jeep guy anyway, but I own a chevy 1 ton to haul them around. Ford does some really stupid things when it comes to how they have to be repaired or serviced.



I have 1 Ford left. Its a 97 Explorer that is sitting in my driveway with the transmission out. I have a replacement that I bought sitting in the back but I just don't want to fix it.

My tow vehicle is a 3/4 ton Suburban with 454. Pass everything but a gas station. 

I'm a jeep guy too. Here's my baby.


----------



## Mastermind

My Ford.


----------



## Photog95

Mastermind said:


> My Ford.




67 Fairlane?


----------



## FoMoCo1

*Ford*



Mastermind said:


> My Ford.


 
Now that is a definition of a Ford........ Slick man!


----------



## Mastermind

Photog95 said:


> 67 Fairlane?



66 Fairlane 500 289 4 bbl.


----------



## fearofpavement

All the stuff I need to take down the highway is GM. (2 Sierras, 1 Astro, 1 HHR.) All my fun stuff is old fords (63 Falcon, 65 and 66 Mustang plus old ford tractors)


----------



## Photog95

Mastermind said:


> 66 Fairlane 500 289 4 bbl.


 

Missed it by that much.

63 Galaxy here. Forgot about this one. Belongs in a funeral procession but it only has 50k original miles and original paint


----------



## Mastermind

Photog95 said:


> Missed it by that much.
> 
> 63 Galaxy here. Forgot about this one. Belongs in a funeral procession but it only has 50k original miles and original paint


 
Very slick.

My old Fairlane is a little rough. Still runs great but the paint and interior is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## FoMoCo1

Mastermind said:


> 66 Fairlane 500 289 4 bbl.


 
Yep!


----------



## Photog95

Mastermind said:


> Very slick.
> 
> My old Fairlane is a little rough. Still runs great but the paint and interior is in pretty bad shape.



The Galaxy is a fugly SOB but it was the wife's great grandfathers so it stays in the family. Just looking at it will tell you why the miles are so low.


----------



## leeha

Welcome aboard Fomoco1.
I love Fords too, Here's my 69 Mustang
428SCJ 4 speed with Drag Pack 3:91 rear


Lee


----------



## CM76

leeha said:


> Welcome aboard Fomoco1.
> I love Fords too, Here's my 69 Mustang
> 428SCJ 4 speed with Drag Pack 3:91 rear
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Sweet Lee - that is all I can say!

Chris.


----------



## jpdocdave

Photog95 said:


> I have 1 Ford left. Its a 97 Explorer that is sitting in my driveway with the transmission out. I have a replacement that I bought sitting in the back but I just don't want to fix it.
> 
> My tow vehicle is a 3/4 ton Suburban with 454. Pass everything but a gas station.
> 
> I'm a jeep guy too. Here's my baby.


 
Nice TJ brotha, I have 2 YJ's one is a frame off build. 

My 1 ton is a 454 gasser to, I feel your pain.


----------



## jra1100

Welcome to AS Ford man. As previously stated, this is a great bunch of people, and the knowledge is beyond compare. 

I have but one Ford, it is a F350 crew cab with a long bed, 96 vintage with a 460. Virtually nothing stops it, but when it does get stopped it's a hell of a long walk out. 

JR


----------



## FoMoCo1

leeha said:


> Welcome aboard Fomoco1.
> I love Fords too, Here's my 69 Mustang
> 428SCJ 4 speed with Drag Pack 3:91 rear
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Super sweet '69 'Stang man! The 428CJ. is in a class all of her on as it was the best designed engine out of all the big block engines. The basically modified 428CID., the 429TJ.,429CJ.and the 429SCJ. are right there with it but overall the 428CJ.comes out on top and was certainly the most favored.


----------



## RiverRat2

FoMoCo1 said:


> That's right, I find myself working on many GM's at my home shop and the thing is, I bring a lot of them in on a Ford Rollback. Hi fellers!



Lets See???

Fix Or Repair Daily

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## FoMoCo1

jra1100 said:


> Welcome to AS Ford man. As previously stated, this is a great bunch of people, and the knowledge is beyond compare.
> 
> I have but one Ford, it is a F350 crew cab with a long bed, 96 vintage with a 460. Virtually nothing stops it, but when it does get stopped it's a hell of a long walk out.
> 
> JR


 
Your right, as long as you can keep the rear wheels from breaking loose or floating,she will pull or pull out of just about anything hooked to it or not!


----------



## Photog95

leeha said:


> Welcome aboard Fomoco1.
> I love Fords too, Here's my 69 Mustang
> 428SCJ 4 speed with Drag Pack 3:91 rear
> 
> 
> Lee



That is one purdy ponie!!!! Neighbor growing up had a 70 Boss 429 in Grabber blue. I think he spent more time washing it than he did driving it. He used to ride his motorcycle to work in the winter time so the car could stay in the garage.


----------



## Photog95

jpdocdave said:


> Nice TJ brotha, I have 2 YJ's one is a frame off build.
> 
> My 1 ton is a 454 gasser to, I feel your pain.


 


I have a second TJ as well. It is a starter as a frame off cause the frame is rotted out under the skid plate. Haven't decided if I want to make it purdy yet or just a trail buggy. The blue one is getting sick of me thrashing it.


----------



## jpdocdave

Photog95 said:


> I have a second TJ as well. It is a starter as a frame off cause the frame is rotted out under the skid plate. Haven't decided if I want to make it purdy yet or just a trail buggy. The blue one is getting sick of me thrashing it.


 
Where you at in SW Wisconsin, I'm on the NE IL border, I have a lot of jeep budies in SE WI, adn used to belong to a club up there.


----------



## RiverRat2

leeha said:


> Welcome aboard Fomoco1.
> I love Fords too, Here's my 69 Mustang
> 428SCJ 4 speed with Drag Pack 3:91 rear
> 
> 
> Lee



Lee,,,,,

Did I mention how much you Suck for having such a sweet stang?????

Wow Im back in high school!!!


----------



## Photog95

jpdocdave said:


> Where you at in SW Wisconsin, I'm on the NE IL border, I have a lot of jeep budies in SE WI, adn used to belong to a club up there.


 

All the way down in the corner. Right on the river just a few minutes from Dubuque IA


----------



## OhioGregg

I'm a Ford guy myself. But, this was my 79 CJ5, probably the best vehicle I ever owned. 







Gregg,


----------



## olyman

z71mike said:


> I know it's not Ford-related, but the funniest one I ever heard was:
> 
> MOPAR - Move Over People Are Racing
> 
> Hahahahahaha Not that I have anything against Dodge but man was that funny. And it was a Jeep guy who told me it!


 
mopar= mostly old parts and rust......


----------

